# Mushroom ID help..



## 9Left

Found these while turkey hunting this morning... Growing from a big downed tree... I wanna say Hickory jacks but would like some experienced opinions .. Found today 5/14/16


----------



## 9Left




----------



## SMBHooker

If u found it in cow poo 9, it's eatable but you might see a lot of tie dye after eating it.


----------



## garhtr

Look like Oyster Mushrooms to me.
If you would like a to know for certain post a picture in the Wild edibles forum, it's a sub forum under Home and Garden, most of those guys really know fungi.
Good luck and Good Mushrooming !


----------



## 9Left

Thanks garhtr... I already posted over in that forum ... Actually I posted here in hopes of a response from you , OSG, and bank runner! Lol


----------



## 9Left

Oh and also ... I was under the impression " oyster" and " hickory jack" we're the same


----------



## Ant

Thems Oysters or Jacks depending on what Mycoligist or Hillbilly youre talking to.Ide fryem up and eat the heck outa them.Nice find.


----------



## nitsud

Interesting way to die #354: asked for mushroom identification on Internet. 

Given how much trouble this forum has with figuring out which fish is what, well, choose your own adventure. You should live video blog eating them, though. Hopefully it's really boring


----------



## 9Left

Lol.., nitsud... I'm not planning on eating unless 100% sure .. Jut thought they were an interesting spring find


----------



## Bluefinn

9Left said:


> Lol.., nitsud... I'm not planning on eating unless 100% sure .. Jut thought they were an interesting spring find


They're oysters, safe to eat. If in doubt do a spore print, it will be white.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

definitely a black crappie. I'd coat with egg roll in flour sprinkle on a bit of dried ramps and fry in hot oil. But that's me I'm never going to ID mushrooms for anyone else. What if they are all jacks except for that little bit of amantia somebody picked up by accident when they dropped them and now they need a kidney transplant....


----------



## nitsud

Bluefinn said:


> They're oysters, safe to eat. If in doubt do a spore print, it will be white.


Yeah right, oysters only live in salt water. Duh!


----------



## Tom 513

if it was growing on a dead or dieing tree its called Bracket fungus, I personally wouldnt munch on it


----------



## 9Left

Thanks for the replies fellas... Never had any intention of eating them anyway, we were clearing some logs from a pathway and came across them.Just wanted to hear some opinions on them


----------



## odell daniel

I always heard mushrooms and fungi werent poisonous until fall,a guy i worked with grandson ate a mushroom out of the yard so his mom freaked out took to the er and they told him that they werent poisonous yet.


----------



## garhtr

odell daniel said:


> I always heard mushrooms and fungi werent poisonous until fall,a guy i worked with grandson ate a mushroom out of the yard so his mom freaked out took to the er and they told him that they werent poisonous yet.


 That sounds like a great way to become ill or die,  I wouldn't risk that info, best rule is-- Don't Eat Any Mushroom You Can Not Positively I.D. Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## DLarrick

garhtr said:


> That sounds like a great way to become ill or die,  I wouldn't risk that info, best rule is-- Don't Eat Any Mushroom You Can Not Positively I.D. Good luck and Good Hunting !


I “accidentally” ate a couple mushrooms I couldn’t ID at a party once. Had a great time that night so I say go for it.


----------



## Ant

Oyster mushrooms are one of the safest for beginners.Even more so than the coveted Morel.If it grows on wood and doesnt have a centralized stalk and has gills and isnt a orangish color it will just taste bad at worst.And as stated before do a spore print.Some good info can be found at mushroom expert,And a good book is Mushrooms demystified By David Arora,And the Autobahn field guide is good also.


----------

